# amazon sword algae problems



## andy36263

hi all, this is my new tank, i am having algae problems, firstly is my amazon sword, the middle of the plant is perfect, and the lower leaves as you can see are covered in aglae, i am not using co2 but it will be added in the next few days when it turns up, some people say its just as its a new tank and will clear up, is that right? i also have long stringy algae along the sand also, the tank has been running about 5-6 weeks.

would co2 help kill the algae off?


----------



## JeffyFunk

First off, CO2 itself does not kill algae. CO2 allows plants to grow better, allowing them to better compete for nutrients that algae need and protect themselves from algae. 

For more precise diagnostics, could you please provide us some more information about your tank? size? lighting? substrate? age? pictures of the algae? 

If this is a new tank, I would say that the swordplant is just getting acclimated to your tank and needs time to establish it's root system. I would simply prune off the old leaves; this encourages the plant to grow new leaves. Also, if this is a new tank, I would do more frequent water changes, at least 3x a week for 2 or 3 weeks until things have a chance to grow and establish themselves.


----------



## andy36263

right the tank was emptied and resorted about 6-7 weeks ago now, i have got a external filter that was used on it for ages so i just left that as it was then carried it on afew weeks later when i set it up again, i am using the tropica soil substrate with a sand top (4-5cm), the lights are juwel high lite t5 tubes x2 (i will be upgrading to jbl tubes very soon), tank is around 230litres, i have just started to dose with tropica liquid ferts to, but only started today. i will try and do afew more water changes then to get things going, should i cut all the leaves that are covered in algae then? i have just brought 30 red cherry shrimps, they are starting to clear the algea but should i just keep on top and keep pruning it?

i have also got some long stringy algae along the sand etc, will that clear up when the tank has settled in? could that be a bloom?


----------



## JeffyFunk

I would cut off a few of the older, algae covered leaves. The removal of leaves on a periodic basis tells the plant to keep growing. 

The hair, string algae is probably caused by ammonia. This is common in new tanks where the biofilters have not had a chance to establish themselves. This should clear itself up in time. (The other source of ammonia is from contaminated fertilizers like KNO3. Be careful of what fertilizers you use as well.) Got any pictures of this particular algae?


----------



## TAB

Having had that in the past, you are better off to just remove the leaves like recomened above.


----------



## andy36263

i am using the tropica plus ferts, i will get some pics of it tomorrow night and post them for you. i should be getting some duckweed this weekend so i will have that floating on top to try and soak up the nitrates too, then i can store that in my breeding tank


----------



## andy36263

JeffyFunk said:


> I would cut off a few of the older, algae covered leaves. The removal of leaves on a periodic basis tells the plant to keep growing.
> 
> The hair, string algae is probably caused by ammonia. This is common in new tanks where the biofilters have not had a chance to establish themselves. This should clear itself up in time. (The other source of ammonia is from contaminated fertilizers like KNO3. Be careful of what fertilizers you use as well.) Got any pictures of this particular algae?


right here we have the picture of the stringy algae on my sand, also you cant quite see it in the picture, but my sand is faily light colour and there are dark patches on the sand in places, if i stir it up it goes back to normal, is that just something i have to wait out also, here is the picture


----------

